# Century TTR Red



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Rod is new and never cast. built with Sic guides I probably have a reducer for it. 
Since I will likely never get to cast on grass again I though I would sell it. 
Looking for 350 plus 25 to tube and ship 

Thanks for looking 
Big Dave


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Big Dave said:


> Rod is new and never cast. built with Sic guides I probably have a reducer for it.
> Since I will likely never get to cast on grass again I though I would sell it.
> Looking for 350 plus 25 to tube and ship
> 
> ...


Dave, I'm looking but don't see it!


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

This rod has been sold
Thank you 
Big Dave


----------

